# ZFS out of space



## Pushrod (Feb 15, 2012)

I ran my ZFS filesystem out of space, and then moved about 100G off of it to another machine while I wait for a new hard drive. The problem is that even after freeing up the space, df and zfs list -r -t all stor0 still show 0B. I have confirmed that there is nothing continuously writing to the disk and filling it back up.

What makes this more unusual is if I scp a file to it, it will fail, but if I use rsync, it works! So clearly, there is space left as expected, but something is still out of sync.

What can I do about this? I am using FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 15, 2012)

If you have any snapshots, then data is not deleted, but just assigned to the snapshots.  Data is not deleted until you delete all snapshots referencing it.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 15, 2012)

There are no snapshots to speak of 

It also appears on second look that rsync is not working, it just works for a while and fails (as if it is buffering a few hundred megs or something).

This seems like a legitimate ZFS bug. I Googled it a bit and it seems that I am not the first.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 16, 2012)

Solved by copying a file to another filesystem and then truncating it with the shell.

`>myfile`


----------

